# color experts! got a question or a couple of questions



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

So below , I have two birds I would like to breed. I want to get a blue blotch n white(or as some call segal) Would these two produce this? what would the possible colors be? thank you! The white is the hen, the dark check is the cock.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, since the cockbird is pied, getting a splash is possible. The amount of white can vary a lot so you won't know til you try. Also, the hen being recessive white, she can literally be any color "underneath" the white. So there is no telling what she will pass to the kids. She may be pied, she may not. Do you know the colors of her parents?

Two things are for sure: all the kids will be split for recessive white, and if you get any ash-red based kids out of the pair, they will be cockbirds (and will also carry blue).


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

to MaryOfExeter. how do you tell a recessive white? I have some of the most beautiful white racers around. My opinion. only. how can one tell that? just curious. the only dumb question is the one that is not asked


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmm. I got her and her original mate from my friend he is white to.. I'm sure they're both whites because I remember him telling me, and also he never let's the whites with any other color . he's strict about that . he hates the segal looking ones and calls them ugly.i love them though. possibly a fav color. thank you for summing it up


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

doveman2 said:


> to MaryOfExeter. how do you tell a recessive white? I have some of the most beautiful white racers around. My opinion. only. how can one tell that? just curious. the only dumb question is the one that is not asked


Recessive whites are always solid white with bull eyes and light skin. So almost all light skinned, bull eyed, solid white birds you see will be recessive white as opposed to piled on piebald genes or homozygous grizzles.

Since it is recessive, mating two of them together can only produce more recessive whites.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Hmm. I got her and her original mate from my friend he is white to.. I'm sure they're both whites because I remember him telling me, and also he never let's the whites with any other color . he's strict about that . he hates the segal looking ones and calls them ugly.i love them though. possibly a fav color. thank you for summing it up


 Hi Pigeon girl,These SEGAL markings that you speak of, do you mean Seagull? we have no Segal markings in pigeons.We do have what is called Saddle.Blue bars and they would look like the seagulls that one see at the sea shore. Saddles do have the seagull markings,for the most part there are3 modifiers needed to produces, a saddle type. My advice to you is look for a pair of Bluebar Saddles Homers and you will have the seagull look that you want. .GEORGE


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Goerge is right if you want a proper seagull look get some saddles, T Pattern blue saddles look like black back gulls, The addition of frill stencil would almost make them identical. In saying this, Why would one use a blue bar Goerge? I have never seen a barred seagull, Blue Barless saddle could work too.

If you just want blue and white then put the birds together and see what comes out.


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

you will most likely get a variety of different markings by breeding these two birds to each other. you will probably get splashes, pied, white flights, solids, and whatever other recessive color modifiers that could be hidden in their genes. you might even get a mismarked saddles if you're lucky enough. There is only one way to find out what they're babies will look like.
I'm assuming that by "segal" you mean Seagull and that leads me to think that you're talking about Saddle Homers.

breeding out of two saddle homers will give you the best results if your goal is to produce saddle homer young birds.

You should check out Dennis Kuhn's website, on his for sale pages he has some nice saddles that are reasonably priced.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

thank you all! I don't really know much about the colors, never have. I think I will look into it!


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

*here is the one that made me want a seagull /what ever color*

I want more of this color and was advised that pairing a dark check or bluebar would create this color. I might be wrong as I didn't really trust the person who said this. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=2454&pictureid=


----------

